# Umbau oder Neubau?



## Vera44 (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Wir  möchten im kommenden Frühjahr unseren Teich vergrößern. Die Frage ist: am gleichen Platz vergrößern  und vertiefen oder einen Neubau an der überdachten Terrasse die wir im letzten Jahr gebaut haben. Ich stelle am WE mal Bilder ein vom vorhandenen Teich und auch wo er an der Terrasse hinkommen könnte. Vor allem sind mir neben den optischen Aspekten auch die technischen Ratschläge wichtig. Mit Eurer Hilfe möchte ich alles so gut und richtig wie möglich machen.


----------



## Joerg (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

Vera,
auch ohne Bilder würde ich mal einen Neubau empfehlen. Direkt an einer überdachten Terrasse ist das ein Traum. Dann lassen sich alle Dinge in Ruhe bauen und der vorhandene lässt sich als Zwischenlager oder Erweiterung gut nutzen.

Freu mich schon auf die tollen Fotos.


----------



## Vera44 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

So, nun hab ich mal Bilder gemacht. Meinen Teich jetzt kennt Ihr ja schon. Ich hab aber mal ein Bild mit der Sicht von der Terrasse gemacht. Und ein Bild von der Terrasse. An der Terrasse angebaut sollte der Teich 4,50m breit und 8,00m lang werden. Die Vergrößerung unten 4,50m breit und 6,50m beit. Tiefe 180 - 2,00m. Was meint Ihr?????


----------



## Vera44 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

hab die Bilder vergessen


----------



## sante (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

Hallo

ich würde dir auch ein neubau an der terrasse empfehlen.


----------



## Olli.P (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

Hi Vera,

da kommt nur ein Neubau an der Terrasse in Frage!!


----------



## Joerg (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

Hi Vera,
da hast du dir ja ein ordentliches Loch vorgenommen. Hast wohl keine Lust mehr auf Rasen mähen. 
70m³-80m³ ist schon mal eine Hausnummer.

Ich hoffe du willst das ganze nicht mit 2 Regentonnen filtern. 
Direkt an der Terrasse sollte wohl die bessere Lösung sein. Auch den Filter in die Nähe des Hauses.


----------



## Karoo (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

Hallo Vera,
auch wenn meine Meinung etwas gewagt ist:  ich würde den alten Teich lassen,   und einen neuen an die Terrasse setzen. Evtl. schlagen ja zwei Herzen in Deiner Brust und Du entdeckt, dass Dir eine andere Form von Teich, eine andere Gestaltung, auch  gut gefallen würde.
Du kannst ja klein anfangen, ohne Fische. ....
Liebe Grüße
Karoo


----------



## Goldi2009 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

Hallo Vera,

ich würde auch einen Neubau direkt an der Terrasse bevorzugen. Wäre doch ideal!


----------



## Zuckerschniss (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

Hallo Vera,
das hört sich nach Großprojekt an (weiß Werner das schon???).
Also, ich würde den vorhandenen Teich bis zur Terrasse erweitern. Dann hättest Du die glücklichsten Kois im Saarland.


----------



## Vera44 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

Hallo!
@ Ellen, ja klar weiß Werner das oder denkst Du ich wäre so "größenwahnsinnig"?

An der Terrasse angebaut muß es ein Koiteich werden. Rechteckig, eine Mauerreihe über der Erde. Klare Linien. Das paßt nicht zu dem vorhandenen Teich. mir gefallen beide Möglichkeiten, darum ist es auch so schwer. Filteranlage hab ich keine Ahnung was am besten ist. Vielleicht auch noch zusätzlich einen Pflanzfilter? Da werden noch viele Fragen aufkommen. Aber zuerst muß ich mich mal für die Teichform entscheiden. HILFEEEEEE!


----------



## DbSam (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*



Vera44 schrieb:


> Rechteckig, eine Mauerreihe über der Erde. Klare Linien.



Hallo Vera,

klare Linien = Ja.
rechteckig = dickes Nein

Lasse den Teich mit einer längeren geraden Linie und einer fürs Gucken interessanten Uferzone an die Terrasse anstoßen. 
Dem 'Rest' würde ich dann doch natürliche Formen verpassen, die angrenzenden Flächen ansprechend nachformen und mit Pflanzen versehen. Ist anstrengender, erfordert mehr Ideen und Aufwand, wirkt aber sicher im Endeffekt viel besser.
Irgendwo musst Du doch auch die Technik verstecken, da bietet sich doch eine Ausbuchtung mit einem kleinen Berg oder viel andere ähnliche Möglichkeiten an. Jenachdem welche Filterung Ihr dann bevorzugen wollt...

"Rechteckig, eine Mauerreihe über der Erde" - da fehlen dann nur die Startblöcke und die Bahnen. Würde aber auch gehen, wenn Du das so durchziehst.  


Wären so meine Gedanken...
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Vera44 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

Hallo Carsten!

Schöne Idee,  nur leider kann ich nicht alleine entscheiden. Und nen "Berg" bekomme ich schon garnicht duchgesetzt. Weil ich mich mit dem "POOL" auch nicht so recht anfreunden kann, bin ich ja so hin und her gerissen. Mein Teich jetzt ist für mich eine Oase, wenn auch mit einigen Baufehlern. Optisch kann der Koiteich da nicht mithalten. Das ist mir auch klar. An der Terasse bekomme ich nur den Koiteich "genehmigt". Ist natürlich auch schön mal bei schlechtem Wetter den Fischis zuzusehen. Ich gucke die ganze Zeit schon Bilder im Forum von Teichen. Es gibt ja auch viele schöne. Nur muß ich auch den Mann noch überzeugen können.....


----------



## DbSam (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

Ja, die Männer sind wieder mal daran schuld.

Dabei gibt es doch nur 4 Gattungen davon:
Die Erste ist im Normalfall praktisch und technisch veranlagt und leicht lenkbar.
Die zweite Gattung versucht im Praktischen Gehabe noch etwas Geschmack darin zu verwursten und ist daher aber nicht mehr so einfach zu steuern.
Weiterhin gibt es dann noch zwei Hauptgattungen, einmal die "Zackzackfertiggehtsomänner" und die "Ooochneeemachdochwasduwillstmännchen".
Diese letzten beiden Gattungen sind wenig bis überhaupt nicht steuerbar.
Dazu gibt es zahlreiche Mischformen und Untergattungen.
Das kann ich so sagen, denn ich klemme selber in irgendsoeiner Gattung drin, sagt meine Frau jedenfalls. 

Naja, dann denke weiter an die Technik, an die Gartengestaltung, an die Pflege und steuer den Mann in Deine gewünschte Richtung. Darin sind die Frauen doch eigentlich Meister, dachte ich immer.
Und es muss ja dann auch kein Berg werden, war ja nur so ein erster Minigedanke - der kann gerne verworfen und durch etwas anderes ersetzt werden.

Aber die Frauen, sind die anders?
Die denken doch zuerst immer nur an die Form, an das Äußere (an den Hintern  ) und vergessen dabei das Machbare und das Nötige...

Versuche nun, in Deine gedanklich vorhandene oder reifende Teichform, die leider nötige Technik zu integrieren. Welche Art, wie groß, Stellfläche, etc...  Nun integriere diese Technik in Deine gedankliche Teichform, in die vorhandenen örtlichen Möglichkeiten und mach diese durch entsprechende Gestaltung 'unsichtbar'. 
(Nichts ist häßlicher, wie sichtbare Technik neben dem Teich. Unsichtbare, gut verbaute Technik finde ich dagegen hammermäßig.  )

So, mit dem daraus folgenden geistigen Konstrukt wirst Du sicher Dein Männlein überzeugen können und müssen..
Und außerdem, wer baut denn heutzutage noch Ritter-Sport-Pools? Kein Mensch. Es muss aber auch kein Hundertwasser-Design dabei herum kommen. 

Mach klare Linien, beachte dabei, dass diese nicht immer gerade sein müssen...
Und behalte, wenn gewünscht, eine gewisse Schlichtheit bei. 

Oder wie auch immer... 



Nicht so ernstzunehmende Grüße,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Vera44 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

Hallo Carsten!

Der war gut
Naja ich würde sagen zu den letzten beiden Kategorien gehört meiner nicht.
Jetzt ist mir beim lesen fast das Aquarium übergelaufen. Hab gerade WW gemacht.
Ich glaube ich muß noch viel nachdenken und noch mehr Überzeugungsarbeit leisten. Vielleicht kommt ja anschließend was ganz anderes dabei raus. Ich mag es auch nicht wenn der Filter sichtbar irgendwo rumsteht. Das verschandelt das ganze Bild. Baubeginn soll je nach Wetterlage März/April sein. Das ist ja noch ein bißchen bis dahin. Hoffentlich kann ich mich bis dahin entscheiden - Frauen eben.....

Übrigens, Dein Teich ist sehr schön angelegt.


----------



## DbSam (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

Hallo Vera,

schön, dann gehört er in eine der ersten beiden Kategorien und ist praktisch und technisch veranlagt. 
Somit ist er also in der großen Gruppe im Kindergarten und mit technischen Spielereien und 'Bastelarbeiten' zu ködern. Nun mach was draus...  

Ein Problem gibt es noch...
Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht, wer Dir symbolisch auf den Kopf klopft und schüttelt, damit die Ideen und Gedanken purzeln... Da bin ich jetzt echt ratlos...

Aber ich denke das wird schon was feines.
Denn auf den Bildern weiter vorn, da sieht man doch auch ganz genau, welche Ehehälfte für was verantwortlich zeichnet...  *uupsduckundweg*
Also ich meine, der Terrasse fehlt etwas der Pfiff, die erscheint so austauschbar. Mit einem Blick ist alles erfasst. 
Wenn dort noch der Ritter-Sport andockt, dann benötigt man ganz dringend Pflanzen mit eckigen Blättern.

Während der Blick in die andere Richtung gefällige Formen und etwas Schönes fürs Auge zum verweilen liefert.
Schieb die gefälligen Formen ans Haus und binde die Terrasse mit ein... 


Also ich bin zuversichtlich bei Euch... (hoffe ich zumindest  )
Gruß Carsten

PS:
Danke fürs Lob, aber der ist eigentlich viel zu klein für all die vorhandenen Ideen.
So 2 bis 3 cbm hätte er eigentlich größer werden müssen, aus heutiger Sicht. Aber wer hat vor 14 Jahren daran gedacht...
Unser Terrassenbelag wurde damals von einem der 3. Gattung gestylt (ich war's nicht). Das muss noch dringend geändert werden... Betonpflaster und auch noch Knochen, bäh...


----------



## Vera44 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

So 2 bis 3 cbm hätte er eigentlich größer werden müssen, aus heutiger Sicht. Aber wer hat vor 14 Jahren daran gedacht...  Ist das nicht  immer so!

Bis vor ein paar Wochen hatten wir auch noch "Knochen" auf der Terrasse. ( Vom Vorbesitzer)
Das Laminant ist ein ein Versuchsboden (Industrie). Mein Männe arbeitet da. Den gibt es aber erst ab dem Herbst zu kaufen. Wir werden ihn allerdings durch den gleichen Granit wie die Einfassung ist ersetzten.
Geplant sind auch noch Schiebelemente ( von meinem Liebsten ). Es gibt also noch viel zu tun - packen wir`s an......

Schau mal den Teich von Allundra, das könnte Werner gefallen allerdings ohne Steine und "Firlefanz"


----------



## DbSam (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

Hallo Vera,


zur Sicherheit: Meine Bemerkungen bitte nicht falsch verstehen.
Manchmal sieht man halt Bilder und blättert gedanklich schon weiter, bei manchen bleibt man hängen und schaut. So meinte ich das...

Diesmal nur kurz, denn ich höre meinen Arbeitgeber gedanklich schreien und stürze mich nun auf die Autobahn...

Ich schau mal bei Allundra rein und melde mich zum Thema diese Woche nochmal. Jetzt ist's leider zu spät.

Ansonsten: 
Ja, es gibt viele wunderschön angelegte Teiche. Da könnte man doch glatt...


Bis denne,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Vera44 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

Hi Carsten!

Was mir auch noch gefallen würde wäre, als Anregung, der Schwimmteich von Buratino, der Teich von Koifloh oder Peterswg.
Ich möchte ja keinen Teich nachbauen. Ich such nur Anregungen für meinen eigenen. Da ich mich nicht entscheiden kann.  Nicht dass Du das falsch verstehst.


----------



## DbSam (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

Hallo Vera,


was gibt es da falsch zu verstehen? Es ist doch normal, dass man zuerst mit den Augen stibitzen geht und all die vielen Hinweise, Anregungen und Ideen dann in seinem Teichbau verwertet.
Dafür ist doch so ein Forum da.

Am Sonntag habe ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit und klicker mich mal durch...  So nebenbei macht das keinen richtigen Spaß...



Grüße aus dem verregneten Holland,
Carsten


----------



## Vera44 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

Hallo Carsten!

Du bist im Urlaub? Und es regnet? Du Armer. Da wünsche ich Dir mal ganz schnell ein besseres Wetter, so wie es sich für einen Urlaub gehört.

Die Wahl des Standortes für den neuen Teich hat sich nun -leider- von selbst geklärt.
Das Grundstück nebenan das die einzige Möglichkeit als Zufahrt für einen Bagger wäre ist verkauft worden. Obwohl wir das Vorkaufsrecht hatten, leider nur mündlich, aber der Besitzer der dort immer Schafe hatte die wir mitversorgt hatten ist krank und nun ist es passiert. Ich hatte schon von einem schönen schwarzen Rasenmäher mit "dicken Füßen" geträumt. 

Jedenfalls, kein Bagger, kein Teich an der Terrasse. Das will ich meinem Liebsten nicht zumuten 8 x 4,5 x 2 m von Hand zu buddeln. Also wird wohl der alte Teich breiter, länger und vor allem tiefer.
Ich habe mir mal bei Naturagart 2 Bücher bestellt. Allerdings schon bevor ich das gewußt habe. Diese Nachricht habe ich erst heute bekommen.


----------



## DbSam (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

Hallo Vera,


nein, kein Urlaub. Beruflich, ich muss doch leider noch etwas Geld verdienen...
Bin gerade wieder daheim angekommen und muss morgen wieder weg, deshalb nur kurz:

Hhm, man kann doch mit dem neuen Besitzer wegen der Baggerüberfahrt reden, oder? Da geht doch keine Wiese kaputt, wenn der Bagger mal darüber fährt. Problematischer sehe ich da die Abfuhr des Aushubs, falls der auch über die Wiese abtransportiert werden müsste...

Ok, kein Teich an der Terasse, also auch keine Gedanken um Geländer/Abtrennung zum Teich etc. nötig. 
Es bleibt dadurch genug Platz für die Feten und keiner kann mit dem Hocker rücklings in den Teich fallen und muss sein Bier mit den Fischen teilen.
Aus dieser Sicht ist das positiv und Ihr beengt die Terrasse nicht so sehr. Ihr behaltet dort mehr Möglichkeiten...

Dann schaue ich mir am Sonntag Deine Vorbildsteiche eben mit dem anderen Auge an.  


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Da ist es mit dem Leben auf großem Fuß nichts geworden und Du musst weiter Deinem dünnfüßigem Mäher hinterher trotten...  
Oder Du weigerst Dich und lässt den Rasen mähen. Dafür kannst Du auf die großen Füße verzichten...


----------



## Vera44 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umbau oder Neubau?*

Hallo Carsten,

das mit dem Rasenmäher wäre ja nur notwendig mit dem Grundstück von nebenan. Da wir es ja nicht bekommen gibts auch den Rasenmäher nicht. So habe ich ja nicht viel zu mähen. Zumal ich gerne mähe und mir das nicht aus der Hand nehmen lasse. Mähen nur noch von der Terrasse bis zum Teich. Das untere Grundstück "mähen" meine Gänse. 
Ob die Möglichkeit mit Bagger und LKW über das Nachbargrundstück gefahren werden darf bezweifle ich.


----------

